# Range hood probe and pressure switch.



## speedsquare1 (5 mo ago)

Greetings all-

MAU damper opens when I bypass the pressure switch and probe. When I make the connection to the pressure switch and probe the damper doesn't open. 

Probe and switch are in the proper orientation in the range duct. 

Any suggestions would be great. 

Thanks!


----------

